# Spouse Visa App - When did sponsor arrive in the UK?



## Mactoten (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm going through our spouse visa application and have only 1 question! 

Under the Sponsor Details there's the question "when did your sponsor arrive in the UK?" 

Some background: I am a British Citizen (through decent) and first came to the UK in 2002 for 6 months before returning to my home country. I then came back to the UK in 2004 and stayed until 2012, before moving abroad with my wife. I then returned in June this year to start my visa process. 

So, is this question asking when I first came to the UK (2002) or when I last came to the UK (June 2013)? 

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's when you arrived last, so 2013.


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's when you arrived last, so 2013.



what if the person is a british citizen, by birth? I'm very confused by this question "When did they arrive in the UK?"


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Put born there or at birth or the birth date.


----------



## vovka (Nov 29, 2014)

Same question for me: British citizen (sponsor), resident in the UK since 1994. Can't remember exact date, and original (foreign) passport was probably taken by authorities (mid 1990s) in exchange for a new one. Can I give an approximate date, or am I required to provide an exact one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Give it your best guess.


----------

